# PTA and STENT in VEIN Graft



## mary matuszewski (Mar 14, 2011)

pt had a vein used for a bypass graft for a fem-pop bypass. 
now the graft has stenosis. he did a percutaneous PTA and STENT placement.
can i use an ARTERY code 37226 because the vein is acting as an arthery?
or would i use vein code 35476 and stent placement 37205.


----------



## chembree (Mar 16, 2011)

Per Medlearn...
The 2011 CPT changes pertain to codes 37220–37235, which are all arterial procedures, not venous studies. 

For venous procedures, angioplasty continues to be component coded as in the past. Specifically, non-selective or selective catheter/device placement is assigned supervision and interpretation (S&I) code 75978 and open or percutaneous surgical code of 35460 or 35476. 

Percutaneous or open stent placement is still defined by S&I code 75960 and open or percutaneous surgical codes ranging from 37205–37208. As stated above, non-selective or selective catheter/device placement is also separately coded. 


Hope this help, 
Christy, CPC


----------

